# NAD: I finally did it.



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

An original (beat to shit) *Marshall Silver Jubilee 2550*.

The big difference here is that I tried it before I bought it, and I don't expect to buy without trying again (unless it's a Divided by 13).

It has everything I need: effects loop, 25 watt option, master volume, push-pulls for added tweaking - but most of all...TONE.

I never considered these amps, because I'm not a fan of the silver/mirror scheme. That said, I've only seen the new reissues. This old one is doused in coolness - from the cigarette burns to the massive tears.

Tonally, it beat everything out in the shop. There was a 71 JMP that had a bit more glistening highs, but I'm certain I can get those out this amp. I always planned on using Arcane's treble booster to get me there anyway.

I was focused on dialling in the ACDC growl that I didn't expect Slash to jump out at me when trying some lead stuff - holy cow. I turned to Kevin (the tech there), and immediately said "I'll take it".

It also has everything in between. I've been doing a bit of research on them and it makes sense that it's the only amp Slash uses live (that, to me, is saying a lot). Bonamassa (sp.?) always has this on stage as well.

As mentioned before, it seems like I have a hard time keeping amps, but most don't realize I've kept my main amps for 15 years and the /13s for about 5. This one is a keeper. There's a reason why it's beat to shit - it rocks.

*Can anyone help me with the signature*? They said it was paul stanley, but it doesn't look like it.


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats There Ace! Great find! The Jube, as described by Randy Faye from Phaez Amps, is the last Good one from Marshall.
I owned a 2553 50/25 watt config, with the 2 x 12 slant cab. and it one of the best I've ever owned. I wish you the best
in your tone quest, because you've really got a good one here!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Congratulations, looks awesome!


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Congrats! I never knew how versatile Marshalls are until a friend showed up with his backup amp. I was very surprised how well it worked for the blues. Very nice crunch and when we played Sunshine of my Love OMG it was sweet.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well done, it's long been on my wish list but the timing was never right.

btw are they still in that little shop on Queen Street ?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Can you say "MOJO" boys and girls.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Beautimus, I was seriously considering selling my 800 combo for a jube combo here on the forum a few months back.

Rock on bud!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

great amps..I've played through a few over the years. I hope you picked up the cab as well...would be a shame to break them up


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations! Looking forward to sound clips! It's got some serious mojo.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

These amps are great
I used to own the 2555SL (Slash Signature, same exact circuit and components) 
Sold it and kept my Ceriatone 2550... just sounded better
Not a knock on Marshalls, but the Ceriatone is just that good


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Congratulations! It looks you got yourself a keeper!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Well done, it's long been on my wish list but the timing was never right.
> 
> btw are they still in that little shop on Queen Street ?





Scottone said:


> great amps..I've played through a few over the years. I hope you picked up the cab as well...would be a shame to break them up


Yep, the cab came with it, but it was like it came free. Price wise, the head was really fair, I would have expected to pay about $550 CAD for that beat up one, since good condition is about $1k.

They are at 950 or 850 Dovercourt through a little pathway. It's like walking into a rave or something.

I'll definitely get some clips going. I want to learn the outro solo to Paradise city, but it might take a week or two (but, TBH, I don't think I can get my finger to go that fast). Maybe just the intro then 

Can we embed the soundcloud stuff into the body of a post?


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Seems like you found yourself a Marshall cab with a nice plywood back panel 

For some reason, I'm obsessed with plywood backs...


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Business said:


> Seems like you found yourself a Marshall cab with a nice plywood back panel
> 
> For some reason, I'm obsessed with plywood backs...


For sound?


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Congratulations from the GC Community, you are the 'NAD number of accumulated postings count' winner. Yes, there was a secret contest going on!
Hope this one works out once you plug it in at home!

ps. Never change out the tubes - the currently installed tubes appear to punch out the tone you're craving.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

ed2000 said:


> Congratulations from the GC Community, you are the 'NAD number of accumulated postings count' winner. Yes, there was a secret contest going on!
> Hope this one works out once you plug it in at home!
> 
> ps. Never change out the tubes - the currently installed tubes appear to punch out the tone you're craving.


Oh my gawd. I really wasn't expecting this. Sooooo many people to thank.

I want to thank youtube for your inconsistent sound quality
I want to thank Lance Keltner for stating the metroplex is the marshall of all marshalls.
I want to thank the effect loop for not being there when I needed it most.
I want to thank the Laziness of the Lazy J (without which I wouldn't have ventured on this tone search).

I know I'm forgetting someone....ah yes THE GOD OF THUNDER for FINALLY bringing me the tools of the damned to wreak havoc and bring hell to this wretched earth and save it from STD ridden PUSSY ROCK!!!

Reading this just gave you fuckers pink eye. Go in peace.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

adcandour said:


> For sound?


Apparently

Wish there was a good A/B video on youtube (or better) of MDF/Plywood back on the same cab


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice! This is one of my dream amps. One day...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I never did get to see Capsule at their new digs. I used to drop in to their Queen West shop often. Now that I'm out west, not going to happen.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

I've had my Silver Jubilee for a couple of years now and I do like it but it has a very distinct sound to it. It is unlike any other Marshall in terms of controls and tone.

I like the lead channel. Its has just the right amount of hair (fizz) to cut through. Not super high gain but still enough to get by with high output pickups. It works well for certain things. 
I do like the EQ's responsiveness but again, nothing like the standard Marshall EQ sound.

The clean channel isn't the best IMO. It does sound good for single note clean passages or arpeggiated parts. Of all my amps, the clean on this one is my last choice.

The effects loop sucks. The levels are way too high for normal guitar pedals so you'll have to keep that in mind when using it.

The one thing that you must know is that the Silver Jubilee cabs came with the G12T-75s as standard and the Marshall labelled Celestion V30s as an option: The "Marshall Vintage" speaker. The Silver Jubilee amp was designed with the V30 speaker in mind. The only way to really get the most out of this Marshall is to run it with those speakers. The V30 was actually originally designed for Marshall and AFAIK, the first amp to use it was the Jubilee. The reason it works so well with the V30, is because of the slight mid scoop nature of the jubilee amp. 

Keep in mind that the "Marshall Vintage" is a separate part number than the Celestion Vintage 30. Celestion says that they are "slightly" different. I used to have UK made V30s and got to compare them to the Marshall branded version, and the Marshalls definitely sound better, to my ears. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCJeOPVKn8g


Its definitely a keeper for me but I keep going to the DSL, JCM800 2204 and 1987x before the Jube. You need the right project for it IMO.

- - - Updated - - -



Business said:


> Seems like you found yourself a Marshall cab with a nice plywood back panel
> 
> For some reason, I'm obsessed with plywood backs...


That's not a plywood back.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice score! And a very interesting guitar store. Looks like a place I'd like to visit some day.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

JCM50 said:


> That's not a plywood back.


What is it then?
Because it sure doesn't look like MDF


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Now that I'm looking at it closely, it looks like glue for the tolex. I also thought it was plywood.

I will check tomorrow.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

Business said:


> What is it then?
> Because it sure doesn't look like MDF


Its particle board (has been since about 1971). 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Particle_board

The HW series has a plywood back. 

On my '78 cab, the corners of the particle board were damaged from years of being lugged around. I changed it for a hefty 11-ply birch plywood back. Sounds nice but I can't really say whether it sounds better than with the particle board.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Lincoln said:


> Nice score! And a very interesting guitar store. Looks like a place I'd like to visit some day.


It was super cool. I like it much better than the old store. 

The best part was that the guitars were actually set-up properly. I didn't grab a bad one.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Congrats man!! Looks killer! Had one years ago, I disagree with the fellow that said the cleans weren't great. I honestly thought the Jub's had great cleans.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Robert1950 said:


> Can you say "MOJO" boys and girls.


You beat me to it!

Congrats on your new amp!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

sulphur said:


> You beat me to it!
> 
> Congrats on your new amp!





Disbeat said:


> Congrats man!! Looks killer! Had one years ago, I disagree with the fellow that said the cleans weren't great. I honestly thought the Jub's had great cleans.


Thanks guys. I found this amp to be very versatile. It went.well.with my playing style. I even tried.faracasters stunning 20 watt he has there, and this one just.had 'it'.
Admittedly, I didn't try a.clean setting, but I prefer my cleans to have a bit of hair when I dig in anyway.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

JCM50 said:


> Its particle board (has been since about 1971).
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Particle_board
> 
> ...


They've switched to particle board in early 1972 actually

The V series also has a plywood back, I had a thread about that. I'm also willing to bet the X and C series have plywood backs.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Jubilees are awesome, screw you.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

Disbeat said:


> Congrats man!! Looks killer! Had one years ago, I disagree with the fellow that said the cleans weren't great. I honestly thought the Jub's had great cleans.


Personal tastes vary. To my ear, the cleans are hifi/sterile "ish". Its more of a modern clean, that works well for certain things.

- - - Updated - - -



Business said:


> They've switched to particle board in early 1972 actually


No one really knows for sure. 1971/1972 is definitely in the right ballpark. Some experts say 1971, some 1972. I wasn't there so I'm going from what I read and remember (History of Marshall).


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I got it home yesterday. I've dialled in my lead tone - near identical to the friedman. 

I can get very loud chimey cleans - with zero distortion. I'm not a clean tone connoisseur and can't tell if it's sterile or not though. It's VERY paradise city.

The back is certainly MDF. The tech did mention that a switch to birch will make a very audible and pleasant difference without doubt. All I need to swap out would be the back, he says.

The signatures are in fact Paul Stanley and Gene Simmons. It's rare I ever acquire something with signatures that I think are cool. I've been a Kiss fan since I was boy, but I realize no one really cares for them around these parts.

I've inquired with Steve Moratto (The Moratto Amp Shop) to see if he'll give it a once over and getting it sounding as best as it can sound - with everything functioning as it should.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Seems like a nice amp you have there!
Hope you enjoy it for a long time!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Ti-Ron said:


> Seems like a nice amp you have there!
> Hope you enjoy it for a long time!


I _have_ to enjoy it forever - I no longer have a choice.

My wife has made bets and has trash talked my amp buying habits to at least 5 people since yesterday and doesn't believe I'll keep it.

This thread should have read "New Tombstone Day".


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, but at least your tombstone seem like a nice one to keep forever.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

adcandour;640670
My wife has made bets and has trash talked my amp buying habits to at least 5 people since yesterday and doesn't believe I'll keep it.
.[/QUOTE said:


> I'll take a hunnert on your Wife's bet.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

ed2000 said:


> I'll take a hunnert on your Wife's bet.


Hahaa, if this keeps up, I'm going to die a rich man.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm with your wife as well.
You'll go on another gear hunt once you hear a song with 'the tone you just have to find!'. lol.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

adcandour said:


> I _have_ to enjoy it forever - I no longer have a choice.


That's only going to happen if you stop watching youtube videos of guitar amps.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Someone tell me, why am I so happy with my amp choice and the elusive guitar tone hunt is closed? It only cost $100, I don't need to listen to my Wife go on and on(and on etc) and it does fairly good tones. Yes folks,(in my best Rob Ford voice) it is a Vox Pathfinder 15r - solid state goodness!
Seriously, for everyone's sake, I sincerely hope and wish it does it all for you.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

ed2000 said:


> Someone tell me, why am I so happy with my amp choice and the elusive guitar tone hunt is closed? It only cost $100, I don't need to listen to my Wife go on and on(and on etc) and it does fairly good tones. Yes folks,(in my best Rob Ford voice) it is a Vox Pathfinder 15r - solid state goodness!
> Seriously, for everyone's sake, I sincerely hope and wish it does it all for you.


May I be so bold as to say you may be partially deaf?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

ed2000 said:


> Someone tell me, why am I so happy with my amp choice and the elusive guitar tone hunt is closed? It only cost $100, I don't need to listen to my Wife go on and on(and on etc) and it does fairly good tones. Yes folks,(in my best Rob Ford voice) it is a Vox Pathfinder 15r - solid state goodness!
> *Seriously, for everyone's sake, I sincerely hope and wish it does it all for you.*


I don't!!!!

NAD's are entertaining. If his wife is wrong, the quantity of NAD's will drop by probably 50%. We all need to bring any new and interesting amp-related utube clips to the fore, so _no one_ will miss out on them.

Just kidding, I hope it works for you, addy. It is certainly a well-regarded amp with alot of capabilities.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

adcandour said:


> May I be so bold as to say you may be partially deaf?


...Well, I've listened to samples of your guitar playing and I wouldn't kick you out of my band(if I had a band)!


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> I don't!!!!
> 
> NAD's are entertaining. If his wife is wrong, the quantity of NAD's will drop by probably 50%. We all need to bring any new and interesting amp-related utube clips to the fore, so _no one_ will miss out on them.
> 
> Just kidding, I hope it works for you, addy. It is certainly a well-regarded amp with alot of capabilities.


Me too!

Cripes if it wasn't for living vicariously through Mr. Adcandour I'd be spending a ton of money myself!


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

bumpin' this to the top 'cause no day is complete without nad news


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

You guys don't wanna know.

And with that, I go to bed.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> You guys don't wanna know.
> 
> And with that, I go to bed.


Oh No! ....and just leave us suspended out here!! 

Not fair!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> You guys don't wanna know.
> 
> And with that, I go to bed.


Just pay your wife her money.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> Just pay your wife her money.


I never said I'm not keeping the jubilee...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You bought you're old amp back, didn't you?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> You bought you're old amp back, didn't you?


As tempted as I was, I couldn't. I honestly went back and forth on buying it. However, I got rid of it for the right reasons and, thankfully, we only bump once a week around here. Last thing I need is to be haunted daily by it.

What happened was that I went to Steve Moratto's Amp Shop to have the Jubilee checked out and see if anything needed to be done to it. By the time I got through explaining (and showing) to Steve what I need more or less of he got me to try his custom amp. I think he calls it the babymaker? 

Long story short: he's making me one but building it into an older marshall shell. At the price he quoted, it was a no brainer. It sounds exactly like the friedman/marshall, but needs a tad of clarity in the low end. The good thing about having Steve make it is that he will continually tweak it until it sounds the way I want. He said he'll sit beside me with a soldering iron until we get it perfect.

It's based on an early JTM with some late 60s marshall stuff as well, but the circuit is set up like a JCM800. Don't ask the details, since most went over my head.

I plan on keeping this amp upstairs in the office with the Monty and the Jubilee in the basement for playing with my son. Selling the Metroplex essentially paid for both amps, so I'm happy and the wife is.... unaware at the moment.

I like to break this kind of news over the phone when I'm miles away.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

adcandour said:


> You guys don't wanna know.
> 
> And with that, I go to bed.


You would be a great writer for soap operas. Leaving the public on a suspended note for the night is cruel!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Business said:


> These amps are great
> I used to own the 2555SL (Slash Signature, same exact circuit and components)
> Sold it and kept my Ceriatone 2550... just sounded better
> Not a knock on Marshalls, but the Ceriatone is just that good


Was wondering if you kept that.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Too funny. Adcandour has AAS. He can't stop buying amps. Didn't U2 write a song about you years ago..."I still haven't found what I'm looking for..." Something like that. Good luck on your quest. Can't wait to see pics of the new one.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> Was wondering if you kept that.


Which one, the Ceriatone or the 2555SL? I don't remember us discussing either of these amps :sSig_Idontgetit:


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Business said:


> Which one, the Ceriatone or the 2555SL? I don't remember us discussing either of these amps :sSig_Idontgetit:


I traded you the AFD

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> I traded you the AFD


Yes, that I remember of course

But the 2555SL is not an AFD100 ; )


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Business said:


> Yes, that I remember of course
> 
> But the 2555SL is not an AFD100 ; )


Doh

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, at least you got the topic off my AAS.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

adcandour said:


> Well, at least you got the topic off my AAS.


Yeah, let's talk about that some more :stirpot:


----------



## howdo3313 (Jul 14, 2015)

That's a very nice Jube you've got. I personally like how beat the tolex is on the back of that cab
And your custom sounds like it will be nice. Did you happen to see any Sound City's when you were at Capsule?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

howdo3313 said:


> That's a very nice Jube you've got. I personally like how beat the tolex is on the back of that cab
> And your custom sounds like it will be nice. Did you happen to see any Sound City's when you were at Capsule?


Thanks. Yeah, this beast looks like it's been through war. It also sounds really good. I got to open it up today while the family was out. It's such a different animal when it's cranked.

I was really focusing on the Marshall's at Capsule, so I didn't notice much else.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> As tempted as I was, I couldn't. I honestly went back and forth on buying it. However, I got rid of it for the right reasons and, thankfully, we only bump once a week around here. Last thing I need is to be haunted daily by it.
> 
> What happened was that I went to Steve Moratto's Amp Shop to have the Jubilee checked out and see if anything needed to be done to it. By the time I got through explaining (and showing) to Steve what I need more or less of he got me to try his custom amp. I think he calls it the babymaker?
> 
> ...


You're having a new amp made and the wife doesn't know about it yet? Just take her out for diner, get her drunk and pay her the hundred bucks. Double Jacks with Tequila chasers should do it. After she's had a few you can tell her. If she doesn't remember later, well hell, you told her. A side benefit, after a couple she might by a few and then diner.....with the hundred.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

adcandour said:


> What happened was that I went to Steve Moratto's Amp Shop to have the Jubilee checked out and see if anything needed to be done to it. By the time I got through explaining (and showing) to Steve what I need more or less of he got me to try his custom amp. I think he calls it the babymaker?
> 
> Long story short: he's making me one but building it into an older marshall shell. At the price he quoted, it was a no brainer. It sounds exactly like the friedman/marshall, but needs a tad of clarity in the low end. The good thing about having Steve make it is that he will continually tweak it until it sounds the way I want. He said he'll sit beside me with a soldering iron until we get it perfect.


Congrats on the new amp you are having built! 

If Steve sends you any pics of the build, would you please consider posting them here? Thanks.

Is your wife "aware" yet of what is happening? 
This "aspect" of the thread is almost as exciting as your new amp!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

What you need is to get that custom build inside a chassis / cabinet that you already own and that she's seen before. Then you don't need to tell her. You can thank me later.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Seriously, your wife needs an account on here 
I'd be quite entertained


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Business said:


> Seriously, your wife needs an account on here
> I'd be quite entertained


Definitely! 

She could tell us about the expensive shoes she buys that you have no clue about.

:stirpot:


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> You're having a new amp made and the wife doesn't know about it yet? Just take her out for diner, get her drunk and pay her the hundred bucks. Double Jacks with Tequila chasers should do it. After she's had a few you can tell her. If she doesn't remember later, well hell, you told her. A side benefit, after a couple she might by a few and then diner.....with the hundred.


That is a kick-ass plan, but she doesn't drink due to vertigo. Maybe I'll tell her while she's got the dizzies.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

greco said:


> Congrats on the new amp you are having built!
> 
> If Steve sends you any pics of the build, would you please consider posting them here? Thanks.
> 
> ...


I'll definitely get another thread going for the new amp. We're really just trying to hunt down a really cool marshall shell right now. We're sticking to combos 1x12 or 2x12 and in any condition. I am going to email him later to give me an idea as to what models, since I've already forgotten what he's mentioned.

I mentioned to my wife that I went to go get the jubilee checked out and while I was there used my extra money from the Metroplex to fund the new project (all true). As long as I don't sell the silver one for 5 years, I should be good.

- - - Updated - - -



pattste said:


> What you need is to get that custom build inside a chassis / cabinet that you already own and that she's seen before. Then you don't need to tell her. You can thank me later.


Haha, Steve and I discussed this. I couldn't bring myself to destroy the Jubilee though, but it's totally possible.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Business said:


> Seriously, your wife needs an account on here
> I'd be quite entertained


She'd probably join if all your wives joined and hung out in a subforum called, "can you believe these assholes and their dumb guitars."

And, every one of my posts would be followed by her "roll eyes" emoticon. I don't think I can handle that...


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> She'd probably join if all your wives joined and hung out in a subforum called, "can you believe these assholes and their dumb guitars."
> 
> And, every one of my posts would be followed by her "roll eyes" emoticon. I don't think I can handle that...


I can't afford my wife to be here. You figure shoes are expensive, try chrome Harley parts.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2015)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Didn't U2 write a song ..."I still haven't found what I'm looking for..."


Yeah .. it's on the same album as 'where the streets have no names'.
no wonder they're lost.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Yeah .. it's on the same album as 'where the streets have no names'.
> no wonder they're lost.


yeah. And they don't want to admit it due to Pride.


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

Stratin2traynor said:


> yeah. And they don't want to admit it due to Pride.


Uh... Mofo?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Electraglide said:


> I can't afford my wife to be here. You figure shoes are expensive, try chrome Harley parts.


I've had to pay for my fair share of chrome harley parts (I think there's 3 now in my immediate family), so I don't envy you.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Finally got a chance to mic the new amp. It's _sooo_ much nicer sounding when putting in a little effort (my levels are screwed, but at least it's not clipping like in my first attempt). And, I'm new to that AC/DC intro, so keep the comments to yourself, haha.

I tried a couple of unorthodox settings until the last video - which was metalesque. You can really keep the chords nice and tight (if you want).

I understand why it is a favoured amp and widely used on stage. There are so many tones in this amp that it is necessary (at least for me) to take a photo of the knobs, or you may never hear it again. And, you really have to crank it to have it open up, otherwise it's a bit squishy.

[video=youtube;SqIUfQP5q58]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SqIUfQP5q58&amp;feature=em-upload_owner[/video]


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

adcandour said:


> I've had to pay for my fair share of chrome harley parts (I think there's 3 now in my immediate family), so I don't envy you.


Right now there's 3 but only one gets the shiny stuff. That's the wifes.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice tone in your clip....this is coming from someone you think of as slightly deaf.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

ed2000 said:


> Nice tone in your clip....this is coming from someone you think of as slightly deaf.


I take back everything I said - you obviously have a gift


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

See the tone!



adcandour said:


> I take back everything I said - you obviously have a gift


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

You pulled some nice tones out of that thing adcandour. Let's all hope it's a keeper!


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

hey Chuck, that sounds great! I grabbed Slash's settings off the interwebs one time. He sets it a lot different than I would, but when I did it was amazing how much it really sounded like him, save the talent. 
You should look it up and give it a go!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

numb41 said:


> hey Chuck, that sounds great! I grabbed Slash's settings off the interwebs one time. He sets it a lot different than I would, but when I did it was amazing how much it really sounded like him, save the talent.
> You should look it up and give it a go!


Thanks Jim, I'll give it a search. I unintentionally dialled in his lead tone when I was at Capsule, and haven't been able to come close since, so this will be helpful.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

It sounds very good and the playing is also good, despite the usual self flagellation 

Keep it and milk it for all it's worth.


----------

